# Can you build a home for less than $100,000?



## Renenet (Aug 19, 2011)

This is a question - perhaps a challenge? - for the architects and builders.

I'm looking at buying my own place, possibly in the Cairns area. I never really thought of building until the Queensland government introduced the $10,000 building bonus, but now that they have it's got me thinking: is it possible to build a detached home for less than $100,000? This doesn't include the cost of land obviously. 

A few specs: 

-Doesn't have to be a palace, just somewhere comfortable to live.
-Decent quality.
-Sturdy enough to withstand cyclones.
-Eco-friendly features, specifically passive design to take advantage of breezes and sunlight. I'd also love a solar hot water system. (I have an electric hot water system now and it's an energy guzzler.)
-Noise resistant.
-Two bedrooms or, at the very least, one bedroom plus space for reptiles.

Could costs be cut by designing the house to be expanded later if necessary or as funds allow? I'm quite happy to think laterally and be innovative.

I know it could be impossible, but you don't know until you ask. 

Thanks.


----------



## Virides (Aug 19, 2011)

There are places that do kit homes which are all prefab and the walls just get tilted up into place. They have been on the news a couple of times and range in price... i think some of them were around the $100k mark and above.


----------



## voodoo (Aug 19, 2011)

$85000-$90000 will get you a free standing brick veneer steel framed 1 bedroom, open plan lounge, kitchenette, dining and T&B....Approx 55sqm of space...built. 

Another option would be to buy a relocatable home. For a 2 bedroom cottage, delivered, stumped and permits will cost roughly $40000+...and then you will need to renovate it.

If you wernt too worried about street appeal, you could go for 2 x 40 foot shipping containers costs about $3000ea. I know of entire 5 bedroom houses that have been made soley with containers, and when inside its just like being in any other normal house.

Dee


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

I love the idea of shipping container houses, pity I don't own any land. You could build a Geodesic dome, or a moon station type thing (my lifelong dream coming out there), they withstand cyclones really well.


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 20, 2011)

What about a quakers barn? You can put those up relatively cheap, they're well open, and you can pretty much design your own interior layout. Last I checked they went up for around $40,000, that'd give you $60,000 for the rest. Correct me if I'm wrong or if it's changed though.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 20, 2011)

Any good at making mud bricks. Nice and cheap. Time consuming but cheap. Shipping containers are the way to go. Just need to insulated them.


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

There is a place that sells the shipping containers already decked out and they build to your specifications, think they are called White Wolf.


----------



## GreatSnakes (Aug 20, 2011)

Here's a link to the shipping container company - Royal Wolf
Royal Wolf - Accommodation & Portable Buildings, Toilets & Shower Rooms Container Hire, Sales & Modifications


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 20, 2011)

I was close


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 20, 2011)

an inspiring link for shipping containers Twelve amazing shipping container houses | Yahoo! GreenAn even more inspiring link shipping container home


----------



## PilbaraPythons (Aug 20, 2011)

I have worked on a few container units ( two containers make one unit) here in Hedland. Everything is pre done in China and my job was to fix up the cracked gyprock which was in a poor state by the time in got over here. By the time they put a cyclone roof exterior clading, air conditioning etc it would have been expensive ( in Hedland at least ). Having said this the average house price in Hedland would be around
$800 000


----------



## scorps (Aug 20, 2011)

We own a construction company in Cairns, if you are actually serious pm me and I can get you intouch with people to talk to you about kithomes.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey, thanks all. There's more options than I thought. I'll definitely look into all those ideas.

I've visited some project home estates and all of those places are completely out of my price range, but most are minimum three bedrooms and contain so much I don't want or need. It's great to know there are other possibilities.

Scorps - thanks for your offer. I am serious but not quite ready. (I like to explore options early.) I'll have to find out about a loan and organise an interstate move. If that all goes well I'll definitely get in touch.

Kit homes/prefabricated homes look promising, but how are they in cyclones? That's one doubt I have about them. Maybe I need to do some more reading.

Love the thought of a geodesic dome. Not so sure about shipping containers, but hey, cheap. Mudbricks also sound cool, but is that something I'd have to build myself?

PS: $800,000 for a home in Hedland - that's ridiculous. How long do they expect the mining boom to last?


----------



## pythonmum (Aug 20, 2011)

Depends on how much you want to do yourself and how much time you have. If time and ability are no problems, you can source recycled materials very cheaply to build. However, if you want someone else to build for you, it costs a lot more. Read up on sustainable building. Even a few decisions about how to site the house and how you put in windows, grey water systems etc can save you a lot of money down the road. Put in water tanks and use them for toilets and laundry, etc. There are so many things you can do easily when building which are a pain to refit onto an existing house!


----------



## kawasakirider (Aug 20, 2011)

Our house at home is a 4 bedroom 2 dining room, double garage brick place. It was built by a place similar to Hotondo homes and it's a nice, large and modern place. I know for land and the house it was less than 250k. 

My old man builds his own homes though, one of his houses in Sydney he built years ago and it's worth around 1m now, it's huge and really nice


----------



## Fantazmic (Aug 20, 2011)

We have discovered that it was more to do our renovations that it would have been to tear the house down and build the whole thing from scratch again.....pain is we couldnt pull the house down because we had nowhere to go.

I really like the idea of the shipping containers....i reckon they would be cyclone proof ?????

Also maybe you could add those gradually like a jigsaw...maybe you could even have plans done and have plans in stages so you could build the house slowly. and stacking them...how mad is that !!!!!

Hubby and I are staying where we are for now..but our next house will be a big downsize and we are really going to be looking at minimising our costs on everything.........especially when we retire....and i need to be warm.....im no over cold old melbourne and imagine how warm and cosy shipping containers would be....once cladded they woul be really great

Good luck...your plans sound so exciting !!


----------



## Renenet (Aug 20, 2011)

I have to check out those shipping containers.

However I do it, I really like the idea of being able to build in stages. That way I can start off with something manageable (for the budget and size) then add to it as I want. 

Pythonmum, I have a frightful energy bill here because everything runs on electricity here. I'm definitely keen on planning the eco-features from the beginning. It will save money in the long run. Looks like I have a lot of research to do!


----------



## MSD Reptiles (Aug 20, 2011)

Ive just returned from the Melbourne Home Show and there were heaps of options to build for under $100k... but only to lockup. Most of the fit out would be left to you. 

Heres some options... i didnt look to see if it was available in your area, but it give you an idea Kit Homes, Kit Barns from Australian Timber | Alternate Dwellings


----------



## sean-crystal (Aug 21, 2011)

hey if you have the time to do the reseach then look into custom sheds we build our own home doin this in gympie it is cyclone rated 4 this area the council will advise u on what the requirements are 4 your area!!! 
we have a 12m x12m under roof it cost 22k for the kit shed shell then we shopped around for fitout which cost 5k for framing n plasterboard. electrics cost 5k 4 house wiring but 10k 4 200m underground power 3phase.(yours will probably not b this nasty). we have a septic which was another 6k.then there is your bathroom fit out which u can do on a budget if u use secoundhand or discounted. same with kitchen and laundry. we used a kit kitshen from ikea. and our laundry is in the bathroom which is 3x3m. u will need to add council fees aswell mayb about 5k at most. soil tests too. plus insulation in all our walls n roof $500. we drew ours up very basic and it saved us wen it went to the draftsman we stated with 3beds a bathroom/laundry/loo combined, kitchen. and have since added forth bed room and sun room by filling in under roof varanda. this all cost about 120k so if u went smaller up front then left yourself open to extend later preferably by having verandas to fill in otherwise ull have to go through council again and they charge u again of course!!! oh and tiles n paint... 
and we have two shipping containers as a shed and a spare room 4 sewing junk.
and we put ours up ourself while workin, doing a tafe course living in a caravan on site with 2 small kids


----------



## scorps (Aug 21, 2011)

Sheds and kithomes built in cyclone areas are built to specific standards and are alot more rigid then ones built elsewhere.


----------



## Mayo (Aug 21, 2011)

Wide Span Sheds - Farm Sheds, Barns, Garages shed & kit homes
There are quite a few options there.


----------



## Renenet (Aug 21, 2011)

Wow, lots of responses. Thank you! I'll be looking into it soon.



scorps said:


> Sheds and kithomes built in cyclone areas are built to specific standards and are alot more rigid then ones built elsewhere.



Good to know. Judging by some of the comments above, the local council won't let you put up anything below a certain standard in any case.


----------

